
Show HN: Covid19 Daily Growth Rate (India) - alagu
https://alagu.github.io/covid-india-growth/
======
surds
You are focusing on an important metric - the growth rate!

What is the source of the data? How frequently is it updated?

Bookmarked. :)

Edit: Oh, I see the source now. I see they also have an API. My questions are
pointless now. :|

